# First post/question about PCD timeline



## johnofcross (Jun 12, 2012)

miamiboyca said:


> Excellent. Can you post when it is ready for pick up, even if you don't get it right away? Just trying to keep my expectations in check.


I'm assuming that's when it gets from the VPC to PCD? I'll let you know.


----------



## the_fox (Jul 6, 2006)

You guys have almost the exact same Neuschwanstein signature pic... Funny, but cool! Long lost twins maybe?


----------



## miamiboyca (Jun 19, 2012)

the_fox said:


> You guys have almost the exact same Neuschwanstein signature pic... Funny, but cool! Long lost twins maybe?


Cousins... :dunno:


----------



## johnofcross (Jun 12, 2012)

the_fox said:


> You guys have almost the exact same Neuschwanstein signature pic... Funny, but cool! Long lost twins maybe?


He's got a closer shot, and with a 535 M-Sport. I'd say a richer, smarter cousin


----------



## miamiboyca (Jun 19, 2012)

johnofcross said:


> He's got a closer shot, and with a 535 M-Sport. I'd say a richer, smarter cousin


Good one. Unfortunately both of us got bad weather.

Now just waiting on PDC, as my car arrives in New Brunswick on 11/12.


----------



## johnofcross (Jun 12, 2012)

miamiboyca said:


> Excellent. Can you post when it is ready for pick up, even if you don't get it right away? Just trying to keep my expectations in check.


Ok, just got an email from Adrian about PCD. I'll be there 11/08! So that's 2 weeks between ship drop off and PCD email, then another 2 weeks until pickup. :bigpimp:

Hope that helps. :thumbup:


----------



## miamiboyca (Jun 19, 2012)

johnofcross said:


> Ok, just got an email from Adrian about PCD. I'll be there 11/08! So that's 2 weeks between ship drop off and PCD email, then another 2 weeks until pickup. :bigpimp:
> 
> Hope that helps. :thumbup:


So two weeks after the ship docked and unloaded in Brunswick?


----------



## johnofcross (Jun 12, 2012)

miamiboyca said:


> So two weeks after the ship docked and unloaded in Brunswick?


Yup. Here's the date breakdown. (I got too excited)
10/08 - Shipped docked [Topeka]
10/09 - Car got to customs
10/18 - Car cleared customs and made VPC
10/23 - Got PDC email for 11/08.


----------



## miamiboyca (Jun 19, 2012)

johnofcross said:


> Yup. Here's the date breakdown. (I got too excited)
> 10/08 - Shipped docked [Topeka]
> 10/09 - Car got to customs
> 10/18 - Car cleared customs and made VPC
> 10/23 - Got PDC email for 11/08.


Sweet. I wonder in Brunswick goes a little faster than ports in the NE. 30 days is awesome.


----------



## JustinTJ (Jun 1, 2011)

johnofcross said:


> Yup. Here's the date breakdown. (I got too excited)
> 10/08 - Shipped docked [Topeka]
> 10/09 - Car got to customs
> 10/18 - Car cleared customs and made VPC
> 10/23 - Got PDC email for 11/08.


Here's mine.

10/15 - Shipped docked [Don Juan]
10/16 - Car got to customs
10/18 - Car cleared customs and made VDC according to Greg and ED Dept (website tracking doesn't show it)
10/23 - Still waiting


----------



## miamiboyca (Jun 19, 2012)

JustinTJ said:


> Here's mine.
> 
> 10/15 - Shipped docked [Don Juan]
> 10/16 - Car got to customs
> ...


Well, if you get the email by this time next week then that timeline is holding... my fingers are crossed. I would just like it ahead of my birthday 12/18.


----------



## johnofcross (Jun 12, 2012)

JustinTJ said:


> Here's mine.
> 
> 10/15 - Shipped docked [Don Juan]
> 10/16 - Car got to customs
> ...


Lucky you with the quick customs clearance. Not sure why mine took so long. But if you get an email soon, maybe you'll get the same date as I am? According to Adrian, he has another client going the same day as me. So that's one slot less... :dunno:


----------



## Tato97 (Oct 13, 2012)

*PCD scheduled*



I-Won-Today said:


> Congrats on the new X3 :thumbup:
> 
> Most Fridays and Mondays in November are probably booked at this time, however I'm sure there are some available spots mid-week. Based on you vehicles production date, the delivery of vehicles built in Spartanburg will be a minimum of 2 weeks after completed production and no later than 6 weeks after completed production.
> 
> ...


Jonathan, I scheduled the delivery for Nov 13th. Looking forward to it.

Do you work at the PCD? If you do, I'll look forward to meeting you.

Thanks

Leo


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Tato97 said:


> Jonathan, I scheduled the delivery for Nov 13th. Looking forward to it.
> 
> Do you work at the PCD? If you do, I'll look forward to meeting you.
> 
> ...


I am working that day. Be sure to ask to see me. After your delivery or lunch will probably be the best time.

Look forward to meeting you soon :thumbup:


----------

